# what are tren gains like?



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi i hear on many forums where people claim they have outstanding results with tren. For guys who have used tren what have experienced in terms of strength and body changes? Im just really interested as i will be running it in the future some time. thanks


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i have run every med under the sun bro,test comes first imo just as a base,but tren just changes your composition,it shreds body fat whilst you sleep,its a potent med with harsh sides,my best lifts come from testorviron and tren.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

sweaty, out of breath but probably worth it. i got some big strength gains on tren E, all of which i have maintained.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

bump as im on tren E now, just done second jab so dont know what gains to expect. im runni g t3 50mg and clen 40/80/80 for first 3 weeks to lower bf% before the tren kicks in.

anyone else chime in ? obv diet and training play a big part


----------



## donpaulo666 (Oct 31, 2008)

As mentioned, test as a base but tren is on another level.

Strength gains do it for me.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

what about size gains? i have been told that the numbers mightent go up on ths scales as much as test only but they are better qual, ie less water, and can changeyour body compossition.

is aiming for 14/15%bf at 190lbs to 12/13%bf at 195lbs realistic ? first time experience with tren so unsure on expectations


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Results will *totally *vary depending on your diet and training.

With a T3 Clen Tren combo, I would keep an eye on your blood pressure as you are stimulating blood pressure through a number of different paths and each will compound the others effects. I would also keep extra attention on your electrolytes and taurine intake as these also can have a compounding effect, and skeletal muscle cramps can be the least of your worries.

J


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

vetran said:


> i have run every med under the sun bro,test comes first imo just as a base,but *tren just changes your composition,it shreds body fat whilst you sleep,its a potent med with harsh sides*,my best lifts come from testorviron and tren.


yeah its a wicked med, one of the best, espeically when combined with test.

best strength gains ive ever had were from Tren-ace & Test-Prop and best gains in size were from Sust and Tren-en.

if you running T3 and Clen along side Tren just becareful as you dont want any of the fat burners eatting away at muscle tissue.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> what about size gains? i have been told that the numbers mightent go up on ths scales as much as test only but they are better qual, ie less water, and can changeyour body compossition.
> 
> is aiming for 14/15%bf at 190lbs to 12/13%bf at 195lbs realistic ? first time experience with tren so unsure on expectations


Sounds fairly realistic mate. You should gain just about the same amount of muscle tissue, if not more, than you would with stacking other meds, but you'll gain less water and (if your diet's right) should lose body fat too. Don't expect anything amazing - a reduction of 1-2% body fat maybe, but vascularity will also increase noticeably.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the input guys, im really looking forward to it to kick in, im the most impatcient person in the world, but i have finally got my headout of the more weight = better mindset and im now concentrating on quality gains rather than quantity. i am dropping the t3 down to 25mcg after the first 3 weeks, ad dropping the clen altogether. im going to bump up the kcals to 4200-4500, but mainly using fats, and keeping my carbs to around 200g


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im more 300g protien, 200g carbs, 250g fats = ~4250kcals im ~86kg

see how im gaining then may knok it up to 4500kcals, dont want to add too much too soon and end up getting fat


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how toxic is tren? im deciding on either deca or tren


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> how toxic is tren? im deciding on either deca or tren


what you mean by 'toxic' mate? liver toxic...not very!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dont know but guys keep on saying they p1ss rust when on tren lol. so im guessing it dehydrates you bad or something? i heard high liver toxicity thrown about aswell


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> dont know but guys keep on saying they p1ss rust when on tren lol. so im guessing it dehydrates you bad or something? i heard high liver toxicity thrown about aswell


yeah i did pass darker urine whilst on tren, tbh im not sure exactly why that is. As far as liver toxicity, its not at all, i had bloods done after 8 weeks of tren e and there was no change in liver values from before i started it


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

i have always p1ssed darker on tren, even if i drink loads i still pee an orangey could say rusty colour, i get bloods done too and have done whilst running tren and not had any alarms from the doc on results


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

hi if you are going to do a course of tren, are you going to journal it as i would be really interested to follow your progress.

good luck


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

maybe it effects kidneys then if urine is rusty? dont know. anyone know?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol this thred would have you think tren is the magic drug! lol it is good but the only reason it is is down to how hard you train eat ect

i notice strength gains on tren, by wk three of ace im up about 3-4 reps on moste things. buti think this has a to do with the anger tren causes (in me any way)

tren makes me very angry!, sweaty and a loss of sleep is enevitable on tren! that said i do like it tho


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> maybe it effects kidneys then if urine is rusty? dont know. anyone know?


at a guess- it makes you hot, night sweats ect maybe just a little dehydrated? other then that too sure?


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

The rusty coloured p1ss is likely just the metabolites of the tren.

Great strength gains without many sides for me. I have done several cycles of tren and kidney and liver values are all in range. It is definately a strong steroid thus likely to cause harsher sides in theory but i think sometimes the toxicity is overexagerated.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Thinking about it the worst side for me is that i can find it hard to get much sleep, jims post reminded me of that.


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Short-term side effects include insomnia, high blood pressure, night sweats, and decreased libido.[citation needed] However, since women will suffer virilization effects even at small doses, this drug should not be taken by a female. Kidney toxicity has been suggested, but has not yet been proven, and scientific evidence supporting the idea is absent from the bodybuilding community that perpetuates this idea. The origin of this myth most likely has to do with the rust colored oxidized metabolites of trenbolone which are excreted in urine and often mistaken for blood.[citation needed] Trenbolone and 17epi-trenbolone are both excreted in urine as conjugates that can be hydrolyzed with beta-glucuronidase.[2] This implies that trenbolone leaves the body as beta-glucuronides or sulfates.

taken from wiki should clear up the liver toxicity and pee colour


----------

